# Canon USA Announces EF 300mm, 400mm, 500mm and 600mm L IS II Lens Firmware Version 1.1.1



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 2, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10869"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10869"></a></div>
To the Users of the EF300mm f/2.8L IS II USM, EF400mm f/2.8L IS II USM, EF500mm f/4L IS II USM, and EF600mm f/4L IS II USM Interchangeable Lenses for Canon Digital SLR Cameras</p>
<p>Thank you for using Canon products.</p>
<p>Canon has released a firmware update for EF300mm f/2.8L IS II USM, EF400mm F2.8L IS II USM, EF500mm f/4L IS II USM and EF600mm f/4L IS II USM lenses. This firmware update will be performed by Canon Service Centers. Please contact us using the contact information listed at the bottom of this page.</p>
<p><strong>Firmware changes:


</strong>Firmware Version 1.1.1 incorporates the following enhancement:</p>
<p>1. Changes the control algorithm of the focus drive, and enhances the drive’s responsiveness for more precise focus and adjustments. In particular, the new firmware enhances the AI servo AF capability of the lenses to track objects that move irregularly in sports events, such as soccer or rugby.</p>
<p><strong>Affected Products:


</strong>Firmware Version 1.1.1 is for lenses with Firmware Version 1.0.0. If the lens’ firmware is already Version 1.1.1, it is not necessary to update the firmware. The serial numbers (10 digits) of the lenses equipped with Firmware Version 1.0.0 are as follows:</p>
<p><strong>EF300mm f/2.8L IS II USM:


</strong>The third digit in the serial number is either 0, 1, 2, or 3 (xx0xxxxxxx, xx1xxxxxxx, xx2xxxxxxx, xx3xxxxxxx).</p>
<p><strong>EF400mm f/2.8L IS II USM:


</strong>The third digit in the serial number is either 0, 1, 2, or 3 (xx0xxxxxxx, xx1xxxxxxx, xx2xxxxxxx, xx3xxxxxxx).</p>
<p><strong>EF500mm f/4L IS II USM


</strong>The third digit in the serial number is 0 (xx0xxxxxxx).</p>
<p><strong>EF600mm f/4L IS II USM


</strong>The third digit in the serial number is 0 (xx0xxxxxxx).</p>
<p>Lenses with serial numbers other than those listed above are equipped with Firmware Version 1.1.1 or later.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## candyman (Aug 2, 2012)

Good thing that Canon is doing this.
On the other hand.....what is going on with the Quality Assurance at Canon?


----------



## jrista (Aug 2, 2012)

candyman said:


> Good thing that Canon is doing this.
> On the other hand.....what is going on with the Quality Assurance at Canon?



I wouldn't necessarily call it a quality assurance issue. Canon has just developed a brand new 61pt AF system and drive in their new pro bodies that has some advanced capabilities not previously used. Seeing as all of these lenses were designed and announced well before the 1D X was even announced, let alone released, its not surprising they have an update to these lenses that would fully support their new AF system.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 2, 2012)

jrista said:


> I wouldn't necessarily call it a quality assurance issue. Canon has just developed a brand new 61pt AF system and drive in their new pro bodies that has some advanced capabilities not previously used. Seeing as all of these lenses were designed and announced well before the 1D X was even announced, let alone released, its not surprising they have an update to these lenses that would fully support their new AF system.



+1. At least Canon is willing to update/fix these issues when new technologies/products are introduced. 3rd party manufactuers can also run into these issues as well, but how often would they acknowledge and fix the issue?


----------



## candyman (Aug 2, 2012)

jrista said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Good thing that Canon is doing this.
> ...




You have a point.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Aug 2, 2012)

How would one update the firmware on those lenses? Via an on-lens USB port?


----------



## jrista (Aug 2, 2012)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> How would one update the firmware on those lenses? Via an on-lens USB port?



According to Canon Rumor's original post, you have to take the lenses to a certified Canon Service Center:



Canon Rumors said:


> This firmware update will be performed by Canon Service Centers. Please contact us using the contact information listed at the bottom of this page.



I would assume they have a special lens mount on a special device that attaches to a computer or other firmware update system. Mount the lens to such a thing, and it could be updated through its standard contacts that drive IS, AF, and allow the camera to control the aperture.


----------



## Dalepa (Aug 2, 2012)

Is the upgrade free? What about the 1.4xiii and 2.0xiii? They have processors too...

Canon really needs to find a way for us to update our own lens.... I don't care to have my $10k lens being shipped out for weeks..


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Aug 3, 2012)

Good and yet if after that many delays it seems a bit hard to fathom. Maybe now that it is in tons of real hands at the Olympics they are finally getting proper testing? A bit bizarre.


----------



## lopicma (Aug 3, 2012)

Am I the only person here that finds it incredible that a LENS has a firmware update!? I thought they were just a bunch of glass in a tube, but I guess there is more to it than "meets the eye"... 

Bad pun, sorry.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Aug 3, 2012)

lopicma said:


> Am I the only person here that finds it incredible that a LENS has a firmware update!? I thought they were just a bunch of glass in a tube, but I guess there is more to it than "meets the eye"...



There must be some electronics there to communicate with the camera and activate USM & IS.


----------



## bear (Aug 3, 2012)

Dalepa said:


> Is the upgrade free? What about the 1.4xiii and 2.0xiii? They have processors too...
> 
> Canon really needs to find a way for us to update our own lens.... I don't care to have my $10k lens being shipped out for weeks..



No, it's not free. I visited my local Canon service with my lens today and they were not able to download new firmware from Canon servers. New 40mm pancake will probably need update even more.


----------



## lopicma (Aug 3, 2012)

Are they using a special "machine" to do the lens update, or can you just do it like you would your camera body?


----------



## jeffabbyben (Aug 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if this update would only benefit the owners of the 1DX. I have a 5d mark iii and if the firmware update wouldn't add anything for me I would rather not send it in for a few weeks.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh, bother. I'd really rather not have to deal with shipping that beast...methinks I'll wait until I sign up for CPS.

b&


----------



## AJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Is there a way to check firmware version of lenses? I'm thinking this may be an issue in the future for 1Dx users shopping for used supertele lenses.


----------



## jeffabbyben (Aug 5, 2012)

Just to let everyone know here is a email I received from canon after my inquiry.

Thank you for your inquiry about the firmware update for your EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM lens. We value you as a Canon customer and appreciate the opportunity to assist you.

The firmware update changes things in the lens itself, so it will benefit any camera body it is attached to, not just the EOS-1D X or the EOS 5D Mark III.

I hope this information is helpful to you. Please let us know if we can be of any further assistance with your EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II USM lens. Thank you for choosing Canon.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Aug 7, 2012)

Was the "issue" for the 5d3 and 200/2 addressed?


----------



## krisu (Aug 14, 2012)

I spoke to the Canon US service center in Irvine yesterday, and was told:
a) the firmware itself is not yet available; keep watching the support site
b) the newest bodies (e.g. 1DX, 5D3, 4Ti) will be able to update the lens firmware

So if you have one of the affected lenses, but not one of the newest bodies, find a friend that does so you won't have to ship your lens to a service center.


----------



## altenae (Aug 14, 2012)

krisu said:


> I spoke to the Canon US service center in Irvine yesterday, and was told:
> a) the firmware itself is not yet available; keep watching the support site
> b) the newest bodies (e.g. 1DX, 5D3, 4Ti) will be able to update the lens firmware
> 
> So if you have one of the affected lenses, but not one of the newest bodies, find a friend that does so you won't have to ship your lens to a service center.



Strange just got the new firmware installed on my lens.
Done in the Netherlands by Techrepair.

When checking the firmware you also see the 600 II firmware now.
See screenshot

The lens Firmware will not be available for download (like camera firmware) !!!


----------



## jeffabbyben (Aug 14, 2012)

Getting my canon 300 mm 2.8 II back from Irvine today with the new firmware. Can't wait


----------



## krisu (Aug 30, 2012)

krisu said:


> I spoke to the Canon US service center in Irvine yesterday, and was told:
> a) the firmware itself is not yet available; keep watching the support site
> b) the newest bodies (e.g. 1DX, 5D3, 4Ti) will be able to update the lens firmware
> 
> So if you have one of the affected lenses, but not one of the newest bodies, find a friend that does so you won't have to ship your lens to a service center.



After waiting patiently for the firmware to post, I finally called Canon USA again. Turns out that only the new 40mm can be upgraded via the newer bodies, so I do need to send my 300 in. The good news is that they sent me a prepaid shipping label.


----------



## Studio1930 (Aug 30, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> Was the "issue" for the 5d3 and 200/2 addressed?



The 200L backfocus issue was resolve for the 1DX via the 1DX firmware update but I don't think the firmware fix has been released for the 5D3 yet. Good news is that my 200L appears to be spot on with my 1DX after the firmware update so hopefully it will be fixed for the 5D3 soon as well.


----------



## altenae (Aug 30, 2012)

krisu said:


> krisu said:
> 
> 
> > I spoke to the Canon US service center in Irvine yesterday, and was told:
> ...



The 300/400/500/600 II will also be upgraded by Canon service centers with the 1Dx,5D3,4Ti, but the firmware of these super telelenses will not be made public like the firmware of the 40mm !!


Edward


----------



## AlanF (Sep 2, 2012)

To repeat my reply on another thread, I took my 300mm f/2.8 II to the London Canon Centre (Elstree), where it was upgraded on the spot in about 10 minutes. It has improved the reproducibility of autofocus on my 7D so it is spot on just about every time whereas before it was bit erratic - I use the lens for bird photos about 10-50 yards away and if the focus is not absolutely perfect the shots are useless.


----------



## dolina (Oct 24, 2012)

The process of upgrading the Super Telephoto Series II lenses firmware is the same with the 40mm pancake firmware.

My guess is that the recall was done for the following reasons

- Canon doesn't want the firmware dissected by competing companies. Thus the controls put in place
- Only 2012 Canon bodies can do lens firmware upgrades. As indicated in the 40mm pancake firmware announcement
- Canon wants to inspect recently bought lenses for any defects

It took less than 5 minutes to do. I went through 2 hours of traffic to get it done. It was OK as I was also getting something near by.


----------

